# LA GENTE. VALLE IMPERIAL. CAR SHOW



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

HERE IT IS GUYS, 17TH ANNUAL. PROMISES TO BE GOOD AGAIN, 200+ ENTRIES EVERY YEAR, TROPHY'S AND CASH, HOP AND PLENTY OF FOOD AND BEER TO BE SOLD. CONTACT GEORGE OR FRANCO FOR BOOTHS AND OR BIKINI CONTEST REGISTRATION.


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

And as usual the Valley Kings will roll in to support La Gente. This is our home show and it gets better every year.
In Lowrider Unity
JB Steincamp, Pres. Valley Kings Bike Klub :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR......!!!!!! </span>


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Beacool (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey is Pablo Cortez a member of this firme C.C ? WILL THE TROPHY GUY B THER ? GIVE THEM A SHOUT OUT FROM BEA-COOL...I WANNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR !!!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: THINKING BOUT ROLLING DOWN THAT WAY! GO CHECK IT OUT.... :nicoderm:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT....SEE YOU HERE


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, BeaCool, que pasa chica. Long time no talk. 
Drop a PM with your phone number. I wanna talk to you...


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT TTT TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTT TTTT TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTT TTTTT TTTTT
TTTTTT TTTTTT TTTTT
TTTTTTT TTTTTTT TTTTT
TTTTTTTT TTTTTTTT TTTTT
TTTTTTTTT TTTTTTTTT TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Orra la gente Los Angeles chapter is trying to work it out so we can go down strong this year , and we think the Oxnard chapter is rolling too so were going to rep big this year . I went with my brother last year and the show was great I,m sure this year is going to be even better , can't wait what's up to all the homies hold it down over thier


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 11 2009, 01:36 AM~14158166
> *HERE IT IS GUYS, 17TH ANNUAL. PROMISES TO BE GOOD AGAIN, 200+ ENTRIES EVERY YEAR, TROPHY'S AND CASH, HOP AND PLENTY OF FOOD AND BEER TO BE SOLD. CONTACT GEORGE OR FRANCO FOR BOOTHS AND OR BIKINI CONTEST REGISTRATION.
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: 
:yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 9 2009, 08:59 PM~14429576
> *:nicoderm:
> :yes:
> 
> *


lets do this  caravan is lining up :cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 9 2009, 08:13 PM~14429719
> *lets do this   caravan is lining up :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 9 2009, 09:13 PM~14429719
> *lets do this   caravan is lining up :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT fellas......see you here, can't wait....


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHAT R THE CLASS AND HOP


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

TTT!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jul 9 2009, 10:34 PM~14430682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u guys down to roll :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 01:56 PM~14518148
> *u guys down to roll :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

HEY GUYS WHERE IS VALLE IMPERIAL?? UP NORTH?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 19 2009, 03:11 PM~14518834
> *HEY GUYS WHERE IS VALLE IMPERIAL?? UP NORTH?
> *


Down South BorderLine :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 19 2009, 04:11 PM~14518834
> *HEY GUYS WHERE IS VALLE IMPERIAL?? UP NORTH?
> *



JUST HIT EAST ON THE 10 OVER THE HILL. THEN 86 SOUTH FOR ABOUT AN HOUR!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 19 2009, 04:23 PM~14518907
> *JUST HIT EAST ON THE 10 OVER THE HILL. THEN 86 SOUTH FOR ABOUT AN HOUR!
> *


OH SNAP LIKE IF I WERE GOING TO MEXICALI...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 19 2009, 03:51 PM~14518700
> *U KNOW IT!  :biggrin:
> *


thats wut im talking bout David


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 19 2009, 05:29 PM~14519375
> *OH SNAP LIKE IF I WERE GOING TO MEXICALI...
> *


sho' nuff


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P
.
T
T
T


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 01:56 PM~14518148
> *u guys down to roll :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: hit us up..nothing like good company


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

T
T
T
.
B
U
M
P


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jul 19 2009, 08:56 PM~14521312
> *sho' nuff
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll try to make it out that way...thanks.


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

going on the 30 yrs n 17th car show.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: BUMP>>>>BUMP>>>>BUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Jul 29 2009, 01:14 AM~14612962
> *  :biggrin:      BUMP>>>>BUMP>>>>BUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> *


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:cheesy: BUMP>>>>BUMP>>>>BUMP>>>>


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

JUST GOT MY REGISTRATION FORM TODAY IN THE MAIL, I'M GONNA SEND IT RIGHT AWAY...... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

firme....see ya here buddy....


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

morning <<<<<<<<.>>>>>>>BUMP


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up big dog can't wait to get out there and party with you guys are you guys having a after party again like last year (that shit was great some fine ass women in that town)


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: after part


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: better belive it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC well b there


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T
.
V
A
L
L
E

I
M
P
E
R
I
A
L
.

L
A

G
E
N
T
E

C
C


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: 
B
U
M
P
:cheesy:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT...THANKS FOR THE INVITE..


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: 
B
U
M
P


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is there cash prizes for this show for the best of shows ans is there a best bike trophy?


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

cash prizes and lot's of trophy's....come and enjoy the show.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

COOL IM THERE I GOT LOW RIDER MAGAZINE TRIKE OF THE YEAR 08-09 SO I PLANE ON TAKEING IT PM ME A FLYER SO I CAN PER REGISTER THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 11 2009, 01:34 AM~14158161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO WE GET THERE FORM LOS ANGELES ? NEVER BEEN OUT THERE :0


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

it's easy...take the 10 east to the 86s, then follow that all the way to imperial, look to your left and there's the fairgrounds.........


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 8 2009, 04:05 PM~14712449
> *it's easy...take the 10 east to the 86s, then follow that all the way to imperial, look to your left and there's the fairgrounds.........
> *


IS IT PASS RED EARTH CASINO


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

yup then your gonna pass a town called Westmorland the next town is brawley when you get in you''ll make a right at the intersection of McDonald"s and Big John gas thats the 86 take that south for 15min till you get into imperial continue in and you'll see the fair grounds on your left. :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 11 2009, 02:13 PM~14738024
> *IS IT PASS RED EARTH CASINO
> *


YES IT IS FOOL FARTHER IT AINT NO THANG FOOL :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 11 2009, 04:33 PM~14738259
> *YES IT IS FOOL FARTHER IT AINT NO THANG FOOL  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THAT WE SMALL BUT WE ROLL JUST GOT BACK FROM BAKERFIELD :angry:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

B
U
M
P :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 18 2009, 01:21 AM~14801787
> *B
> U
> M
> ...


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

bump... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gente87 (Jul 24, 2009)

just aheads up my cell# is down any questions about the La Gente Super Show drop me aline @home 760-351-1618 or also our 30 year anniversery i will up date my cell# ASAP this BIG GEORGE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

bump.....


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

b
u
m
p


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Common people let's do this....


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

here it is people, preview of our flier to come.......see ya at the show


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

whats up with the hop and payoff?


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

the hop is on, we have cash and parts prizes....detales to come....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

IS THE BROWN SOCIETY FROM DOWN THERE GOING TO SHOW THEIR RIDES?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 27 2009, 09:30 PM~14904071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONSAFOS :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Gente87 (Jul 24, 2009)

Brown Society from the valle usally goes with some rides?
We will see. Is the the Are u guys coming down for our show? 
Hope to see u guys there Bien venidos.


----------



## Gente87 (Jul 24, 2009)

Finally got my cell# going good, new number is 760-886-3537 if any questions about the oct 24 show feel free to call for a both,or car hop info or any other questions. Hope to see everybody there. This year vamos a tener Mariachi. :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

BROWN SOCIETY CC ALWAYS ROLLS TO OUR SHOWS...


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ill be in the house fo sho this year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Royal Fantasies will be there.  

What categories you having best of show and cash prizes for?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hot womens, hot car and cold beers here i come :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 27 2009, 09:30 PM~14904071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE AGAIN' THIS YEAR... AS ALWAYS.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 31 2009, 03:54 AM~14933054
> *BROWN SOCIETY CC ALWAYS ROLLS TO OUR SHOWS...
> *


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

bump...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:werd: after party


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE LA GENTE C.C. AND THE RAZA FROM VALLE IMPERIAL TO OUR PICNIC AND ENJOY A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SAN DIEGO.........HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE.......


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Sep 8 2009, 10:24 PM~15021749
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE LA GENTE C.C. AND THE RAZA FROM VALLE IMPERIAL TO OUR PICNIC AND ENJOY A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SAN DIEGO.........HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Sep 8 2009, 08:24 PM~15021749
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE LA GENTE C.C. AND THE RAZA FROM VALLE IMPERIAL TO OUR PICNIC AND ENJOY A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SAN DIEGO.........HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE.......
> 
> 
> ...



thanx for the big invite, we will try and make it, INVIDUALS CC SD, ALWAYS supports our shows.....


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Sep 8 2009, 08:41 PM~15021138
> *:werd: after party
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 27 2009, 08:30 PM~14904071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A GOOD OLD SCHOOL SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

so close now


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

What categories you having best of show and cash prizes for?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 27 2009, 08:30 PM~14904071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Start shining those rides up because this show is hot :cheesy:


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

finest will not be going sorry . maybe next year we will be there


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that finest maybe next year :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P
!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

alright just found out that the after party is in el centro so get ready for the shots!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

just show up this is one bad ass show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gabelarazacc (Sep 17, 2008)

YOU KNOW YOU GUYS CAN COUNT ON US TO BE THERE.. LA RAZA C.C.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright just a couple of days left and I'll be hanging out with those fine ass imperial valley girls :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabelarazacc_@Oct 13 2009, 04:56 PM~15346190
> *YOU KNOW YOU GUYS CAN COUNT ON US TO BE THERE.. LA RAZA C.C.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Oct 14 2009, 06:39 PM~15359035
> *Alright just a couple of days left and I'll be hanging out with those fine ass imperial valley girls  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

COME AND ENJOY A GREAT DAY WITH LA GENTE DEL VALLE IMPERIAL....


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

6 days left and counting :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just started to get the beer cold in the coolers to take to imperial valley :roflmao:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

5 days .............. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Sep 28 2009, 04:43 PM~15210916
> *What categories you having best of show and cash prizes for?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

4 days left ..............


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: 3 days left come on down n join us..............


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS SD WILL B THERE.....


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

see evryone in a few days


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

when is the 30th anniversary...........damn been a long time.


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dec 5th is are anniversary dinner/dance at Hidalgo Hall in Brawley call the number on the flyer for more info...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Oct 22 2009, 12:02 PM~15434892
> *when is the 30th anniversary...........damn been a long time.
> *


dec 5. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## gabelarazacc (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin: LA RAZA C.C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

I can tell this is going to be a bad ass show , the homies from imperial valley always get down :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Wassup with the after party?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ooh yeah it's on at a bar in el centro it's called puerto nuevo bar and grill and Ian sure it's going to be off the hook


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:dunno: ANY PICS YET? :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE FOR A GOOD SHOW WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR "HI DESERT" MAJESTICS


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:
thanks to everyone who came out!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD SHOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

PICS, PICS!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 25 2009, 04:36 PM~15462016
> *PICS, PICS!!!!!!
> *


WHAT LOWRI64 SAID. :uh: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 25 2009, 03:36 PM~15462016
> *PICS, PICS!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 25 2009, 06:28 PM~15463474
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

[/quote
]








[/quote








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 25 2009, 09:24 PM~15465639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 25 2009, 09:36 PM~15465742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## lugee65 (Nov 28, 2007)

Had a good time, and it was a good show. Looking forward to next year. Thanks rick for the invitation :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

no more pics?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Oct 25 2009, 11:50 PM~15465881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT ASS CAR 70 CLASS


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

good show once again....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Oct 25 2009, 10:50 PM~15465881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Oct 25 2009, 09:26 PM~15465660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Who took these photos? :wow:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

hey franco how is antonio, i heard what happen just seeing if hes all right......good seeing all the fellas. we came out lookn good.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 26 2009, 09:35 AM~15468808
> *TIGHT ASS CAR 70 CLASS
> *


thats how we do...70s


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 27 2009, 12:48 AM~15478351
> *Damn!  Who took these photos?  :wow:
> *


TOP DOGG. :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Oct 27 2009, 09:10 AM~15480283
> *hey franco how is antonio, i heard what happen just seeing if hes all right......good seeing all the fellas.  we came out lookn good.
> *


he's good, apparently he slipped on some cables or some shit like that. he's doing good just a little bit sore.


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Tradition Inland Empire C.C. would like to thank La Gente C.C for the great hospitality. Had a good time. The show was great. Hey Rick, remember the secret is put it on ICE!!!!! And thats how we do it!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Just wanted to thanks all of LA GENTE car club for the hospitality and love. It was a great show and the after party was cool. I especially wanna thank V.P. Rick from LA GENTE he really made us feel at home. Thanks for a great weekend

Big Jess


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2009, 10:18 AM~15481436
> *TOP DOGG.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## hyphenlife (Nov 7, 2009)

Had a great time at this show. I made a video from some of the footage I got at the event. Check it out, and if you got youtube, do me a favor and rate how you like it.

La Gente Supershow Carhop


----------



## Gente87 (Jul 24, 2009)

Good looking out homie nice video footage let me know if u made a DVD this big GEORGE the Pres.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

BUMP...


----------

